# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کمک فورری نمرات تطبیقی دیپ مجددبرا سنجش ارسال نمیشه؟

## politician

سلام نمرات تطبیقی دیپ مجددبرا سنجش ارسال نمیشه؟اگه اینجوریه که دیپ مجددمفتش هم نمی ارزه خواهشاهرکی اطلاع داره جواب بده آخه نمیخوام الکی وقتم برادیپ مجددهدرره

----------


## nima2580

ماله منم

----------


## politician

> ماله منم


یعنی چی مال منم اگه اطلاعاتی داری بگو

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

نه نمیشه. تو اون درس از صد حساب میشه درصد درستون. مگه نمیگفتین که معدل حساب نشه. خب اینطوری حساب نمیشه. چی بهتر از این؟

----------


## politician

> نه نمیشه. تو اون درس از صد حساب میشه درصد درستون. مگه نمیگفتین که معدل حساب نشه. خب اینطوری حساب نمیشه. چی بهتر از این؟


نه داداش من میخوام حساب بشه ولی چون دیپلم ریاضی دارم میخوام زیست برام حساب شه ولی بااین حساب بهتره قیدشوبزنم

----------


## politician

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## edris.sanandaj

نمرات ترمیمم واسه سنجش ارسال نشده
یعنی چی این مسخره بازی

----------


## sahar7

من اخرش نفهمیدم نمرات ترمیمو اثر میدن یانه؟ یه سری میگن بعد کنکور موقع اعلام نتایج نهایی اثرش میدن!!!

----------


## ali.rainy

یعنی چی؟
یعنی من برم دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم نمرات دیپلم مجددم حساب نمی شه؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> نه داداش من میخوام حساب بشه ولی چون دیپلم ریاضی دارم میخوام زیست برام حساب شه ولی بااین حساب بهتره قیدشوبزنم


زیست حساب میشه
چون تطبیقی نیست که

----------

